# Whats everyone's new year resolution???



## Alastair (31 Dec 2011)

I know mine is to cut back my addiction to buying new things for my tank all the time ha ha


----------



## nayr88 (31 Dec 2011)

To stop digging up the patio to bury corpses


----------



## nayr88 (31 Dec 2011)

I mean join the gym!! Whoops lol




Haha no mine is to enter a Brazilian jiu jitsu competition every month.
And to be happy  

Have a good one guys and girls.


----------



## Gill (31 Dec 2011)

Try to curb my ebay spending on fish and equipment


----------



## rebus (31 Dec 2011)

To get my posts up over 25 so i can access the classifieds forum


----------



## Antipofish (1 Jan 2012)

rebus said:
			
		

> To get my posts up over 25 so i can access the classifieds forum



Only 6 to go


----------



## skeletonw00t (1 Jan 2012)

Less light, more CO2


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jan 2012)

more scapes


----------



## doobiw55 (1 Jan 2012)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> To stop digging up the patio to bury corpses



This made me laugh


----------



## Nelson (1 Jan 2012)

Not to make any new year resolutions...............................................oops,I just have   .


----------



## Dave Spencer (1 Jan 2012)

My first new scape in two years would be nice.

Secondly, and it is more of a personal goal than a resolution, is to hand in my notice at work and become self employed buying/selling/renting property abroad.

Regards, Dave.


----------



## Westyggx (1 Jan 2012)

Mines to pay off some debts and cut up in the gym before feb!


----------



## ghostsword (1 Jan 2012)

My resolution has to be sorting out my driving license, failed already three times  .

And do an iwagumi! 


___________________________

Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year


----------



## rebus (1 Jan 2012)

25 posts think i might need a new resolution now! maybe it should be to not spend to much in the classified section


----------



## spyder (1 Jan 2012)

New years resolutions? I've not made any but have some things I want to do this year.

Pimp out my 60l with external filter, co2 and new light and possibly try an Iwagumi with HC and dragon stone, how much does a kidney fetch on Ebay these days?   

More experimenting with my new found passion of making candles.   

Keep a colony of cherry shrimp without them dropping 1 by 1.


----------



## sussex_cichlids (1 Jan 2012)

To Quit Smoking


----------



## Callum (1 Jan 2012)

Gill said:
			
		

> Try to curb my ebay spending on fish and equipment


Also to redo my Juwel Rio 120


----------



## roadmaster (3 Jan 2012)

Same as every year,Stop smoking.
Longest I have managed to stop was one month after a heart attack five year's ago.
Sadly,,the medication that they gave me in hospital to curb the want for a smoke was more expensive than the heart pills,high blood pressure pills,nitrate pills,colestorol pills, and I could not afford all.
I think I shall stop just before the one that kills me.


----------



## SuperWen (3 Jan 2012)

My resolution is 1360x768 pixel .. LOL

hahahah.. main target for this year is top 100 in IAPLC 2012


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jan 2012)

Another one for me...to post more...i mean less.


----------



## Tomfish (21 Feb 2012)

Finally put the skirting boards up, one of the many obsticles that needs traversing for my planned 250+ liter planted tank to come to fruition. Oh and likewise want to get to 25 posts. Perhaps I should have added that in a seperate post.


----------



## O'Neil (21 Feb 2012)

To stop smoking so I can buy more fish tanks or win the lotto.......I'm easy.
Also to stop using controversial names on forums ><


----------



## George Farmer (21 Feb 2012)

Mine were to -

1. Spend more quality time with my wife and kids, and less on aquatics
2. Stop smoking
3. Drink less alcohol
4. Eat more healthily
5. Get to the gym more often

So far so good. I've lost 1.5 stone since Christmas and my wonderful wife has stopped nagging me!


----------



## sussex_cichlids (22 Feb 2012)

*Re: Whats every one's new year resolution???*

Hi George

I would tell the misses she wants bit to much there if she gave me that lot been hard giving up smoking  let alone the drink and as for spending less on aquatics never about the only thing i already do is eat healthy 
Well best of luck with quiting smoking mate i'm now on my 8th week and getting there now!!


----------

